# Vegetable Juice



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone tried it?

Meant to be great for you, and you can make it at home to drink on the go.. Or you can buy it from health food shops etc..

Yeah ok its not meant to taste great but saves on digesting etc, to me its like a veggie supplement...

Wondering if anyones tried it? and thoughts...


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Is this a powdered supplement or simply a veggie drink like similar to a smoothie?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to have a juicing machine and used it all the time, when it packed in I never bought another one, I like eating veg so didn't bother. Veg juice can be quite rank at times but I usualy added a carrot which is quite sweet when juiced so made it ok.

Better eating real veg, you get the fibre and you'll prob lose some other goodness through the juicing process.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Allenb said:


> I used to have a juicing machine and used it all the time, when it packed in I never bought another one, I like eating veg so didn't bother. Veg juice can be quite rank at times but I usualy added a carrot which is quite sweet when juiced so made it ok.
> 
> Better eating real veg, you get the fibre and you'll prob lose some other goodness through the juicing process.


"Probably" you'd be correct in your assumption Allenb, this was one of the points I was going to make. Whole foods have certain advantages over beverages. Vitamn's are very volitile things, simple things like exposure to sunlight can half water soluble vitamins like vitamin C but if it mean's you get a portion of veg that you otherwise wouldn't get though then by all means, drink away.

I quite like the odd bottle of tomato juice


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

excellent, thanks for your views guys... what you reckon of them birdseye steamfresh bags, individual bags of veggies u stick in the microwave for 3 mins... i been havin em at work..?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know if there good or bad, But bit of advice Asda make there own version of them and there a load cheaper  ahha!

(Also Rice and veg bags)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks renshaw

ive had tescos and sainsburys own branded stuff n its really not nice.. doesnt cook well... etc.. asda im assumin will be a little worse


----------



## Allen (Jan 12, 2012)

Of course, that is nice one for the health.

But, I take it one day with empty stomach and I suffered with excessive urine for the

one week. 

Believe me. Clarkston Fitness Club

Just try to regulate it.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

My missus makes veg and fruit juices in the spring and summer and they are delicious, no need to mention how good veg and fruit are.................. However she doesn't make any during the winter, I will ask her when she is back


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

AChappell said:


> I quite like the odd bottle of tomato juice


Sorry for the odd question, I friend of my said that tomatoes have a lot of acidity and are a man made fruit so we should avoid

Whats your opinion on this Andrew?

ps, is ok if you say that that is a pile of crap :wave: cheers


----------



## Alessandro (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks everyone sharing his feed back. Its interesting. Did anyone try the pumpkin juice?

I use it with the honey and do you know its just like a tonic for my brain.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

presumably when you get out of bed.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

I steam all my vegetables when cooking.

And I'll drink the water left in the pot once it's cooled down. It must be full of goodness, because it's normally green, especially after steaming kale. or broccoli.


----------



## Davehouse (May 9, 2012)

Pumpkin juice sounds a little odd, but I will give it a go. I make heaps of juice but mainly fruit or carrot\celery


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Carrot juice will taste good.. have a try.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

View attachment 4161




garathnormanmtts said:


> Carrot juice will taste good.. have a try.


Yes mate Bugs Bunny love the stuff swear by it lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Carrot and orange smoothies are nice...

Tomato juice and worchester sauce and pepper is nice to!


----------

